# Coochie Mudlo East artificial reef



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Does anyone fish this spot and what are you catching there. I am keen to try it maybe this Sunday. Cheers, Paul


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Redpheonix, AdrianK and Scoman may have good advice. Sadly some may not respond because they are sitting in a shed.


----------

